# Luna at 10.5 months



## RainE (Jan 4, 2017)

Luna has grown so much though not as much as I would have thought. She is really small compared to her other German Shepherd friends. People always comment on that as well as she being too skinny but she isn't and is kept at a healthy frame. I know the dangers of her being overweight other than that she's looking good. Growing on up. The last photos are of her and her brother as well as their friend Mia the long coated GSD.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Very pretty dogs! Looks like you and Luna are out having lots of fun!


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

:wub: looking good!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

What a pretty girl!


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Kona is the same exact age!! The vet kept saying "how skinny" she was yesterday! What's your pups stats? Kona is at 25-25.5" tall and 56-57 pounds


----------



## RainE (Jan 4, 2017)

Thank you and we do have lots of fun! Tons of ball catching and exploring since its a forest reserve. I don't have her current stats at the moment but will be getting them done soon for her year check up. There are so many vets here I'm trying to narrow down where I want to go.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

people get used to seeing over weight dogs. These pictures are so adorable.


----------



## RainE (Jan 4, 2017)

That's what I've been telling people. They don't seem to believe me though. My dogs are active and happy then it doesn't matter what others think other than our vet. I'm pleasantly surprised that they stayed mostly black though I see tan slowly creeping up.


----------

